# Rehabber for mourning doves in/near Woodbridge, VA



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

I found a juv. mourning dove which seems to have been attacked. He is missing the bottom half of one wing (from the joint down). The joint was still bloody when I found him. I put antibiotic ointment on the nub and have placed him into a small cat carrier on a soft towel with a dish of seed and another of water. I am not a licensed rehabber, but don't mind taking care of him, which I assume will be for life. I have always helped injured animals if I could or taken them to rehabbers. I would rather he be with other handicapped birds if there is anyone in this area that would like to take him.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

donnad said:


> I found a juv. mourning dove which seems to have been attacked. He is missing the bottom half of one wing (from the joint down). The joint was still bloody when I found him. I put antibiotic ointment on the nub and have placed him into a small cat carrier on a soft towel with a dish of seed and another of water. I am not a licensed rehabber, but don't mind taking care of him, which I assume will be for life. I have always helped injured animals if I could or taken them to rehabbers. I would rather he be with other handicapped birds if there is anyone in this area that would like to take him.


Donnad, I am running out, so just a quick reply. He will need oral antibiotics as well as the topical, human ones can work, so check what you, family and friends have for themselves or their children and pets (won't need a whole lot). Careful who you turn this guy over to, as if he is no longer whole, missing his wing tip, he will be required to be PTS (put to sleep) as he would not be releasable, some rehabbers follow these guidelines pretty strictly.

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Donnad,



If you can, please Post some images of the Dove, and, some close ups of their freshest poops also.

Often, those Birds who are caught by preditors were already ill to begin with...so any continueing details you can supply will aid in forming an overall evaluation.

As Karyn reminds, a good broad spectrum Antibiotic is appropriate any time we are careing for a Bird who has been injured in a predation escape.


For all their mysterious delicacy and shyness, Morning Doves are amazingly tough and strong willed little Creatures.


And yes, generally, any 'licenced' rehabbers or vets whom one might appeal to for treatment of an injured ( and especially injured and prospectively non-releaseable ) Morning Dove ( or any other Bird for that matter) , will merely euthenise it soon as you are out the door, or, confiscate it and then euthenise it.

So...do be wary of this.



Phil
Lv


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

Well I don't want this little guy PTS so I will keep him and care for him. Just got back from the Wild Bird Center and he is eating wonderfully (and pooping plenty). I got him a blend of millet, crushed corn, sunflower seeds, and other assorted seeds that mourning doves love (and apparently it's true). I have attached file "dove.jpg." Hopefully this will work.


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

I do have some antibiotics for my 12 lb dog. Antirobe capsules 75mg (clinamycin). It is in power form inside the capsules. Any idea how much and how to administer?


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

In the above picture, that is a feather stuck to his right foot. The poop is clear to see on the towel (as well as a piece of corn).


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

*Amount of antibiotic to give mourning dove*

It has been suggested that I give antibiotics to the injured mourning dove I found this morning. I have this for my 12 lb. dog: Antirobe capsules 75mg (clindamycin). It is in powder form inside the capsule. Any idea on how much to give and how to go about it. I have syringes of various sizes.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

donnad said:


> I do have some antibiotics for my 12 lb dog. Antirobe capsules 75mg (clinamycin). It is in power form inside the capsules. Any idea how much and how to administer?


Donnad, the antibiotic you have, Clindamycin, would not be a drug of choice for a predation attack, as the bacteria we are worried about, Pasteurella Multocida, most strains are not sensitive to this antibiotic, meaning it will not stop this infection from developing. However, because there are issues involved with an open wound, exposing bone, it may be prudent to start the Clindamycin, as this antibiotic is a drug of choice for osteomyelitis (bone infections) and see if you can get another antibiotic to cover for the Pasteurella, a few that will do this are Ciprofloxacin, Amoxicillin, Trimethoprim/Sulfa (aka Bactrim/Septra) Keflex (Cephalexin), Tetracyclines (also Doxycycline and Minocycline) and Azithromycin, there others, but these a fairly common in antibiotic prescriptions. If you live near a larger urban area, tropical fish stores have meds for fish that can work as well.

To mix up the Clindamycin get a very small, clean container and add 5mL of pancake syrup or honey to it (5mL is equal to one cooking teaspoon, but you must use a cooking teaspoon, not a common flatware teaspoon). Add three of the Clindamycin capsules to this, stir well, cover and let sit 20 minutes, stir well once more and you will have a 4.5% Clindamycin suspension to dose with. 

This little one will need to get 0.20cc of this suspension (9mg), once a day. To dose this accurately you need to pick up a 1cc syringe,the kind without a needle attached (most drug stores have these for about $1.00), this will be to the second line and for reference is about 4 drops. If you can not quickly go out and get a syringe, you can use an eyedropper to give 4 drops for today.

Keep the wounded area well coated with Neosporin for now.

Karyn


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

donnad said:


> It has been suggested that I give antibiotics to the injured mourning dove I found this morning. I have this for my 12 lb. dog: Antirobe capsules 75mg (clindamycin). It is in powder form inside the capsule. Any idea on how much to give and how to go about it. I have syringes of various sizes.


I posted the information in your other thread . We try the best we can when dealing with a particular bird to keep all questions pertaining to that bird, regarding any current issues, to that original thread. This way it's not too confusing for people helping and wanting to help, by not having information and answerers spread over a few threads, as this way it can all be found in one place.

Karyn


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

I live near a PetSmart and Petco, but no fish store per se. I will mix this up and give it to him and then go there and check for the other antibiotics. You are in the know! Thanks. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

donnad said:


> I live near a PetSmart and Petco, but no fish store per se. I will mix this up and give it to him and then go there and check for the other antibiotics. You are in the know! Thanks. I'll let you know how it goes.


The best you might be able to find in one of these stores is a fish med called Maracyn-Two, Mardel Trisulfa tablets or Mardel Tetracycline or a med for birds called Ornacycline (Tetracycline). Don't forget to check with family and friends as well.

Karyn


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

Neither store had what I needed, so I put a call into a friend/neighbor who always has someone on antibiotics in her home. I am awaiting her reply. In the interim, I just dosed him with the solution for the Clindamycin and put more ointment on the external wound. The Clindamycin is for my rescue dog that has a heart murmur and, because of this, he can't get dental work (and his gums are prone to infections). Vet put him on a 7 day monthly regimen to keep infections at bay. Hopefully, it will do this little guy some good until I get something else.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I personally have seen very bad reactions to Clindamycin and I will not use it for any Birds.

Get something decent instead - Enroflaxyn or Baytril/Cipro...or even the one they sell at petsmart, uhhhh, heck, I can't remember what it is called, some trade name, but, it is a broad spectrum Antibiotic for Birds.


Poop images need to be dedicated rather than incidental - up close, in focus, dedicated images...if you would.


Best wishes!


Phil
Lv


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

I ordered Tetracycline 250mg capsules to overnight from PetMeds per above recommendation. I just need to know how to formulate it for this little guy. Due to pdpbison's comment, I will not give any more of the Clindamycin. Hopefully, the one dose from today won't affect him negatively. I didn't see any antibiotics at PetSmart from the list I received. I will work on getting a closer image of the poop tomorrow.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

donnad said:


> I ordered Tetracycline 250mg capsules to overnight from PetMeds per above recommendation. I just need to know how to formulate it for this little guy. Due to pdpbison's comment, I will not give any more of the Clindamycin. Hopefully, the one dose from today won't affect him negatively. I didn't see any antibiotics at PetSmart from the list I received. I will work on getting a closer image of the poop tomorrow.


Donnad, the use Clindamycin has been discussed in another thread, a while back, with Phil mentioning he had bad reactions using it, while I, and some others here, mentioned in the thread that we have used this antibiotic numerous times in the past with only positive results, as a matter of fact, I currently have one of my birds on Clindamycin for a foot issue. I personally have no issues with using this medicine and will continue to use it, this little guy is in your care so you will have to decide what your comfortable with. The dose you gave will be good for 24 hours and we can get him on the tetracycline for the Pasteurella issue, but tetracycline is not a drug of choice for open wounds with exposed bone injuries, so please do check with your neighbor, that you mentioned before, as to what they may have.

With the tetracycline, you will mix it much the same way as the Clindamycin. You will add one of the 250mg capsules to 5mL of the pancake syrup/or honey, stir well cover and let sit 20 minutes, stir again and you will have a 5% suspension to dose with (50mg/mL). You will give this little guy 0.10cc (5mg, first line on a 1cc syringe, or 2 drops) every 12 hours. Stir well before each use and keep in the refrigerator between use.

Karyn


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay... there are some comments I'd like to make about the wing itself:

Not sure from the photo that it's actually gone--might only be the primary flights with some damage to what would be the elbow in us. It's very easy to mistake or not understand what's what in birds due to the feathers.

In the picture above, the black-ish feathers between the visible wound and the visible portions of the feet are not feathers of the side of the body--they're short wing feathers. I can also see feathers that indicate the "wrist" of a bird's wing. Now, don't get me wrong... the actual wingtip might be missing under there for which the wound would be visible by a photo taken from an oblique angle from the back of the bird on that side, but it can't be proven by the current photo. That said, you might try doing just that and also if you've got another pair of hands to use to gently hold whatever's left of the bird's wing somewhat outward while taking a picture from above, that might be rather more informative as to what's going on.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I have a Pigeon presently who lost the lower half of their Wing years ago, and, who none the less can Fly well enough to get up on to Table Tops or similar height objects. 

They have to flap pretty hard, and, they do so matching both Wings to Fly correctly, if slower than their peers.

Anyway, as Pidgey mentions, Wings are often hard to really understand since they are like Arms, but, somehow manage to confound easily when one is trying to establish their co-relation to Arms.

Opening a Wing when it is safe to do, and, viewing it from the back side, against a strong Light, sometimes helps.


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

*new info*

Little guy (I have named "Sweet Pea") is full of life today, but has lost quite a few more downy feathers due to the stress. The good news is that on closer inspection, he does have his entire arm. It was the elbow that was bloody yesterday. Today there is no more blood, but where he is now bald, his skin is a pinky red. I don't know how long before the primary flight feathers will grow in. Some things I've read say it could be months. This little guy wants to fly, he flaps his wings, but just can't go anywhere. His Tetracycline should be here tomorrow. I had it over nighted by FedEx - had to get it from PetMeds. In the meantime I have given him another dose of the Clin. I have him in the bathtub now with a towel and food and water so he can move around more and get exercise. He's doing the head bob and will get on my hand, but I don't want to lift him more than a couple inches in case he jumps off (which he has). I have cleaned his carrier and will put him back in it in a few minutes.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Glad to hear it--he'll probably make a full recovery.

From the injury, that is--I would hazard a guess that you might spoil him unmercifully.

Pidgey


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

Pidgey said:


> Glad to hear it--he'll probably make a full recovery.
> 
> From the injury, that is--i would hazard a guess that you might spoil him unmercifully.
> 
> Pidgey



You would be correct in that assumption Pidgey. People that know me don't call me Mrs. Doolittle of Elly May Klampet for nothing.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi donnad,


You can keep the wound areas moist and supple with 'Neosporin' and it will provide both comfort and topical antibiotic properties.

'Silversulfadiazine' would be excellent instead, but, it is a prescription item usually, where 'Neosporin' is easy to get at any Grocery Store or Drug Store.


Post some more images of the little Dove?


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

I tried to start an album, Phil, but it didn't work. They wouldn't upload for some reason. I will try to take them from "my pictures" to "my documents" and try that. I have been using the Neosporin (CVS Brand) to put on his soft skin. My fingers always come away covered in little feathers stuck to the sauve. Poor little guy, each time I dab some on him he loses MORE feathers.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Pidgey, thanks for the help with this. Well, this very good news to hear that he has not lost part of the wrist and Pidgey thinks he should make a full recovery. Yes, Mourning Doves are notorious for releasing their feathers without much provocation, they'll grow back. Probably best to post up some photos of his fresh droppings to see how his internals are working when you get a chance. Sounds like he found the right place for help .

Karyn


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Dobato said:


> Pidgey, thanks for the help with this. Well, this very good news to hear that he has not lost part of the wrist and Pidgey thinks he should make a full recovery. Yes, Mourning Doves are notorious for releasing their feathers without much provocation, they'll grow back. Probably best to post up some photos of his fresh droppings to see how his internals are working when you get a chance. Sounds like he found the right place for help .
> 
> Karyn


Welcome.

MIGHT make a full recovery.

Probably will NEVER recover from the spoiling...

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

There are many free image hosting sites on the internet.
Fotki, Webshots, etc.

Easy to put images there, and, then, elect the option to copy-and-paste the URL for the image, into a forum Post.


Various of the Morning Doves I have had, really enjoy watching youtube videos of 'Winged Migration'.

Wiggle Worms who would not wish to stay still at all on my Lap for more than a few minutes, will perch on my finger, held up next to my cheek or so our Eye Level is about the same, will watch the Videos with great focus and attention, exchanging glances with me now and then, as if to see what I thought about some scene, or, to share what they thought.

This has been useful to calm or ease some of them even though they may have been co-operative enough anyway, sharing the Videos, watching them together, seems to be a good freindship thing which they enjoy.

Pigeons do not seem to care about watching the Videos...far as I have found, though I have not tried it as often with them.

Lol...

But, Morning Doves, so far, very much do.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9lYEor72YQ


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> Welcome.
> 
> MIGHT make a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Pidgey, you know me, I am the eternal optimist, even when it comes to the spoiling part .

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

This image is actually fairly old...a 1996 Toshiba Lap Top running Win96...and, both Doves in a moment of puff-n-fluff.

"Mothra" and "Dove Zilla"

These two were part of a bunch of Baby Doves I got in one Summer - where most were injured or ill or both, ruptured Air Sacs, broken Legs, lacerations, Canker, bad long falls from tall Palm Trees from Hawk raids, and whatever else. All made it and grew up splendidly.

All self released once ready and after however many own-recon forays out into the World.

After a month or so, these two flew back in, and, were very "WILD" and I could not get near them.

After however long of that, one day, out of the blue, both instantly flew from across the room, and, landed on my shoulders, and, soon after, both were Cuddle-Bugs and were great pals with eachother and with me...often napping on my Shoulders as I did Computer Work.

Endless stories about these two...

I Lost Mothra to an unknown illness I did not notice in time...and, Dove Zilla self released again a year or so later, and, had remained out in the World, and, now and then stops by to say "Hello!"


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

*Here goes pictures test*

I hope this works.
Here is the link:

http://community.webshots.com/album/580226448OOhpxU


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi donnad,


Images are a success.

If you can, go to Petsmart or the likes and get a bag of the really small whole Seeds, such as are usually intended for Finches. This is a blend of various very small whole Seeds, and, is particularly enjoyed by Morning Doves.

They also like the White Safflower Seeds but should not be given too much of a proportion of these, so, just a small proportion of them is fine.

The little Box of small size Grit would also be good to get, and, just have a little dish for it seperate from the Feed Bowl.


Is there any injury or torn skin there on their Neck?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

Phil, he seemed to enjoy the youtube video. I have posted two pictures in the above link so you can see. He looks a little disheveled due to the sticky syrup in his head/neck area from me holding him while dosing him. Getting him used to sitting up here while I type.


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

No injury on head or neck - just messy, sticky feathers. Tough to hold him and pry his mouth open AND insert the gooey meds all at the same time. We both get a little sticky. If only he'd get excited when he sees the syringe and open wide on his own. I am having fun with this little guy. I let him walk around in the bedroom and he went directly to my plant area. Guess it reminded him of being outside in the greenery. Will go to PetSmart tomorrow to get grit and some of the small seed. The blend I got from the Wild Bird Center is supposedly loved by mourning doves and he certainly eats plenty (and, as you can see in the photo, poops plenty). Cleaning his crate is. at a minimum, a once a day job. Had a pet duck growing up, so I'm used to it (as well as various other wildlife).


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

By the way, my pet duck's name was Pooper.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Are you doing the 'Burrito Bird' thing for adminstering the Meds?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

donnad said:


> By the way, my pet duck's name was Pooper.


That HAS to be the most appropriate name for a duck that I've EVER heard...



Pidgey


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds like she doing fine and her droppings look good. With giving the meds Phil does a very good job of explaining how to do a "Burrito Bird" in this post which may make thing easier for you:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=574132&postcount=32

Also, keep a cup of warm water and a few Kleenex at hand when going the meds, a warm, damp Kleenex clears things up pretty quick if a little goes amiss.

Karyn


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

Excellent advice Phil and Karyn. I will burrito my Sweat Pea tomorrow (that sounds so strange) and clean my little one up before the syrup gets too gooey. He is watching me now and earlier bobbed his head along with me. It was cute. He still moves to the back of the crate when I slowly put my hand in, but will stay in front and watch me most of the time.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Did I or anyone else explain already how to do the 'Burrito-Dove'? ( Washcloth, Legs 'back' and so on? )

And, have you two been watching the 'Winged Migration' Video series on youtube, with the Dove held about to your own Eye Level? Next to your Cheek?


Let me know?


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

*new photos of sweet pea*

more photos:


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

Phil, Karyn had put your "burrito" link in a post. You will see him watching "Winged Migration" in the album on the webshots link above.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Outstanding!


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

*Sweet Pea looking good*

There are feather buds growing on his elbow now. The elbow was the worst of his injuries and is now looking good. I will submit some new photos when there is a significant change. I'm so happy for my little guy.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

donnad said:


> There are feather buds growing on his elbow now. The elbow was the worst of his injuries and is now looking good. I will submit some new photos when there is a significant change. I'm so happy for my little guy.


Sounds very encouraging, good job.

Karyn


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

Two new pictures. His feathers are growing in leaps and bounds. He get his daily spraying of Avian Solution RX and it is really cleaning his body up nicely and encouraging new growth. Just a matter of time before he's off and flying back into the big world (hopefully he'll stay in my back yard area).

http://pets.webshots.com/album/580266960EwjzMO


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi donnad,


Good going..!


What a little cutie too.

It takes a while for them to grow in new Feathers and so on, just as you relay.

I tend to loose track of how long this tends to be, but, eventually it is done and they are a New Bird, or, back to their old self, as may be.

Does he still have some scabs on the back of his Head there?


Phil
Lv


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

*sweet pea*

The boo boo on his head is almost gone. That is the last thing to heal, but today it, too, is looking good and growing fuzz. It seems his feathers grow at least 1/4 inch daily. I am amazed at the speed in which he is growing. During the day, I put just the bottom half of the carrier in the bath tub so he can walk around and hop from perch to edge of crate and back again. He's getting his exercise and will flap his wing and a half. Actually had lift off of about 12 inches today. Not flying out of the tub yet, but I'm prepared when he does. He still wants nothing to do with me, so I just sit and talk to him while he looks at me like I'm a fool.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Donnad, you've done a really super job with this little guy, he's lucky to have found you.

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Glad to read the up-date..!


Post some new images when you get the chance.


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

Two new videos and a picture just in.

http://community.webshots.com/album/580287972DiMEmf


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

One vid was too large. Check if out at:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1BgeDnEW5E


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

donnad said:


> One vid was too large. Check if out at:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1BgeDnEW5E


Certainly is a sweet little pea , looks like we just have to give this little one some time and I think thing will work out just fine. Good job.

Karyn


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

*My boy flew away and came back today.*

The last couple of days, I've been taking Sweet Pea out amongst the field and trees in my back yard. Friday, he flew about 30 feet, but I was able to bring him back home to his crate after a couple hours. Yesterday, as soon as I opened his crate, he took off. I looked for him all day yesterday, to no avail. I was sad, happy, and worried all night. The coolest thing just happened! I went out back just to look around for Sweet Pea and he was in his crate on his perch. He flew all the way back during the night. Unfortunately, when I went to put newspapers and his stuffed animal back, he flew away again. My boy came to visit


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

donnad said:


> The last couple of days, I've been taking Sweet Pea out amongst the field and trees in my back yard. Friday, he flew about 30 feet, but I was able to bring him back home to his crate after a couple hours. Yesterday, as soon as I opened his crate, he took off. I looked for him all day yesterday, to no avail. I was sad, happy, and worried all night. The coolest thing just happened! I went out back just to look around for Sweet Pea and he was in his crate on his perch. He flew all the way back during the night. Unfortunately, when I went to put newspapers and his stuffed animal back, he flew away again. My boy came to visit


Donnad, this bird is not ready to be let go yet, please catch him if you can and bring him back inside.

Karyn


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

*Back in his crate*

He is safe at home in his crate now. I found him in the field on the lower branches of a pine.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

donnad said:


> He is safe at home in his crate now. I found him in the field on the lower branches of a pine.


That's a big relief to hear, please no more going outside for Sweet Pea, outside of a cage or carrier, you really are quite lucky you got him back.

Karyn


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

*When can he see full-time freedom*

He has flown 50 feet and come home (to his open crate) twice. I don't plan on keeping him as a pet. My intent was always to treat him and set him free (as he should be) when he could make it on his own. How far does he have to fly before he can see freedom? I will always leave his crate on the bar of the deck for him to come back to, as he seems to like his freedom during the day and the safety of his crate at night.


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

I also have other mourning doves in my backyard. On nice days, I would sit the crate on the bar on the deck to get him acclimated to the sights and sounds (with the door latched). I don't want to stifle him, but don't want him predator bait either. Will he be strong enough, while staying 24/7 in his crate, to use his wings adequately to get the strength he needs?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

donnad said:


> He has flown 50 feet and come home (to his open crate) twice. I don't plan on keeping him as a pet. My intent was always to treat him and set him free (as he should be) when he could make it on his own. How far does he have to fly before he can see freedom? I will always leave his crate on the bar of the deck for him to come back to, as he seems to like his freedom during the day and the safety of his crate at night.


Donnad, I understand you do not want to keep him as a pet and he should be returned to the wild, that's what we try and do here, get them better and get them back. However, based on the video clip you placed up a few days ago Sweet Pea is far from ready to be safely returned to the wild, he is just missing too many important feathers that will help him not only get around well, but most importantly evade predation. Any numbers of things could happen out there that could drive him away from your general area, where he may not be able to find his way back, if this were to happen, in his present condition, I can assure you, this would not very good for his prospects.

Karyn


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

When do you think he'll be ready Karyn? I def don't want to let him out too soon.


----------



## donnad (May 18, 2011)

Two new photos and video. Tail back and wing looks great.

http://pets.webshots.com/album/580314453bRQxIC


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You doggone sure don't want him thinking his crate is safe and "coming home to sleep in it" without closing it right behind him when he steps in at night. In any case, their only safety out in the wild is by strictly enforcing the behavior of getting pretty high before nightfall and not moving in such a way that an owl can zero in on them in the dark. Those are just some of the survival problems that doves and pigeons have when we're trying to get them adjusted to life in the wild. With pigeons, only true flock mentality will save them. With doves, they need to be basically scared of everything and take flight when anything approaches them short of another dove.

Pidgey


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

donnad said:


> Two new photos and video. Tail back and wing looks great.
> 
> http://pets.webshots.com/album/580314453bRQxIC


Donnad, I had a look at the photos and your little guy looks like he is coming along, but as far as I can tell, he is still missing most, if not all, his primary flight feathers. Have a look at the dove in the link below (half way down the page) and look at the wing. All those long feathers you see overlapping each other are not yet present on Sweet Pea and may take a fair amount of time yet to grow in and he should not be released until they do. I will let Pidgey and Phil give you the final clearance for him, as they have a lot more experience with this end of things than myself. Keep doing what you are doing and be patient.

http://www.utdallas.edu/~assmann/POLC/polc_053108.html

Karyn


----------

